# CoD5 DLC | Map Pack



## g4m3rof1337 (Feb 11, 2009)

According to this source, a map pack is on the horizon, introducing 3 new maps. 

http://www.callofduty.com/supplies_map_pack?path=supplies_map_pack



> The team has been very quiet regarding details of our DLC until now, and we're so excited to let this content loose. DLC Map Pack #1 is due out in March of '09 for the Xbox 360, Playstation 3, and PC platforms. More details are soon to come, so be sure to check out CallOfDuty.com for all the latest news and updates regarding CoD:WaW!


----------



## Shane (Feb 11, 2009)

yeah just got my email from CODH, im gonna download.

however im hooked back on COD4 again now


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Feb 11, 2009)

Nevakonaza said:


> yeah just got my email from CODH, im gonna download.
> 
> however im hooked back on COD4 again now



They're both fun, I like how you can go from one to the other without that much of a transition. The new maps look nice.. I'm considering picking it up for the 360 as well.. That, or Left 4 Dead.


----------



## Shane (Feb 11, 2009)

yeah thats the good thing,can we download this map pack from somewhere or do we have to wait?


----------



## FairDoos (Feb 11, 2009)

Is it downloadable for the 360? and also do we have to pay like we did with the COD4 map pack? :l


----------



## meanman (Feb 12, 2009)

The map pack will be for the Ps3,360 and Pc it is due for release in March but it is uncertain whether console players will have to pay


----------



## Viktor (Feb 13, 2009)

can't wait, getting sick of the originals.


----------

